# USB multiboot installations



## Jeppa (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if it would be possible to create an USB stick that contains several FreeBSD installers? I was thinking of Grub2, since it supports booting iso files. I couldn't find much information on the web. Maybe there is someone here who did this before?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2010)

I see no reason why it's not possible.


----------



## aragon (Dec 1, 2010)

You won't need GRUB unless you want to boot more than 4 distinct versions.  FreeBSD's boot0 is limited to primary partitions only, and primary partitions are limited to 4 maximum.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a problem with grub2 if you try to directly boot the iso with loopback. Exact same problem here:http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19701


----------

